# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Bóle kręgosłupa w ciąży

## Ada00

Witam,

Jestem w 6 miesiącu ciąży, pomimo że nie widać po mnie że jest to 6 miesiąc to zaczęłam odczuwać straszne bóle kręgosłupa. Mam problem z prostymi czynnościami, na przykład z porannym myciem buzi i zębów w umywalce, ponieważ lekko muszę się schylić. 
Czy jest tutaj ktos z podobnym problemem i mi cos poradzi, ćwiczenia, maści? Proszę o porade jak sobie radzic z tym bólem.

Pozdrawiam
Ada

----------

